# Portable Printer for estimating?



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Is this worth the time and money to pursue?

I am thinking it may be worth it. I can see that it will minimize my office hours (at home) and give more time to family. Less gas cost for those who do not have email (print on site). I could do a hand written contract, but all my contracts are in word documents and more than not I have to change line items and such to conform to the needs of the client. This is why I go home and do my proposals in office plus it gives me more time to think about all the processes involved. The latter could still be an issue... 

With the flexibility of manipulating a word document easily, the ability to print it or send it in an email is very nice. But... I am entertaining the idea of getting the contract in front of my client the day I do the bid, with hopes of closing the transaction that day or the next.

*Who does this style of estimating and what are the pro's and con's, also what portable printer do you recommend if at all? *


J


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Jason, I use a Dell Inspiron laptop, coupled with a HP 450 WBT printer.










The printer and laptop are connected wireless with Bluetooth cards, so no cords to get tangled in the truck. The printer is rechargeable, and the battery lasts a very long time between charges. I do carry a cheap power inverter in the truck in case I need power for either unit.

I print out contracts on site, as I have complete scopes of work pre-written on the laptop. I usually have to add a line or two, or delete a line, but it saves a ton of time. Another important feature is being able to print out change orders or invoices on site. With a wireless network card, you can email or fax right from the truck. If I go to Starbucks for coffee in the A.M., I can usually go online from their parking lot, and bust out some work pretty quickly.

I also have the BM color software loaded, so if needed, I can snap some digital pics of the job at the estimate, color them in the truck, and upsell on site.

The only downside is that ink for the 450 is fairly costly. I configured my contracts to be in B&W so I don't need to burn up color cartridges often.

Thats all I can think of right now.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> The only downside is that ink for the 450 is fairly costly. I configured my contracts to be in B&W so I don't need to burn up color cartridges often.


I refill my cartridges. It is pretty easy to do, just make sure to refill before it get empty. Try this site for low cost refill kits and cartridges.

Look Here:

http://www.atlanticinkjet.com/


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks PWG. I was looking into an HP at the time you posted that... still looking at that option.. Just trying to get a decent price. There is a new one in Ebay for 102.50. Looks promising... got a couple hours yet before that bid ends....

J


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

What does "WBT & CBI" stand for? 

I see alot of 460 CBI's and a few WBT's... I don't know the differences...


J


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> What does "WBT & CBI" stand for?
> 
> I see alot of 460 CBI's and a few WBT's... I don't know the differences...
> 
> ...


CBI = chargeable battery included

WBT = with blue tooth (also has the battery)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Ahhh yeah! Thanks 

J


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

I have a laptop and cannon I-80 printer. Laptop has a Verizon Wireless card- I use www.gotomypc.com and get into our main computer's QB's. Do the Estimate and then e-mail it to the customer. If I need it to be printed, it is no problem. I have a plug that converts cig lighter into reg. electric. Works great.


----------

